# $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center.



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

I have received all my parts. Will be installing soon, but I couldn't wait to share the Dash Cover Mod for the Sony LCD. Check it out..
































The Sony LCD has an integrated ir sender for the Sony head phones that I bought... The LCD, DVD Player, video converter components and 120 volt hook up should be installed in the next few weeks... not this weekend (I'm Vegas bound).... More to come.. I'll post on this thread....


_Modified by sup44 at 3:08 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

Is that going on top of the dash in the storage area? That thing is going to be pretty trick, Yo! I wonder if you could see the screen with full sun? Be sure to post pics after it's done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_120 volt hook up should be installed in the next few weeks... not this weekend (I'm Vegas bound)

That would be one long extension cord!

_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_








More to come.. I'll post on this thread....

Actually very nice but it is so high up the cops are sure to bust you if they see it while in motion.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
That would be one long extension cord!
Actually very nice but it is so high up the cops are sure to bust you if they see it while in motion.

There are 2 inputs to the LCD... I am planning to input a secondary video to switch on if that happens.. will show a gps map or our location.. not nessessarily from the Nav Unit.. From another car.. unless they follow for a while they'll just mistake it for a NAV unit if I ever get pulled over... No worries here....


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_Is that going on top of the dash in the storage area? That thing is going to be pretty trick, Yo! I wonder if you could see the screen with full sun? Be sure to post pics after it's done.

Top dash storage area is exactly where it is going to be.. it's a pretty high res LCD.... I had to do some Dremel work to the OEM Dash Cover to get the LCD to fit perfectly.. it slides on a ledge that is just above the lids connections.... 


_Modified by sup44 at 6:29 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

That is so cool! Is the lid cover motorized, so say like you hit a button and it automatically opens? That would def. be cool beans!
Way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
Top dash storage area is exactly where it is going to be.. it's a pretty high res LCD.... Sony XVM-H65 if you want to google and look up the specs.. bought it for $355... I had to do some Dremel work to the OEM Dash Cover to get the LCD to fit perfectly.. it slides on a ledge that is just above the lids connections.... 

A big LCD monitor costs $355 and the plastic dash piece into which it fits costs about same. Isn't it crazy? All OEM VW parts are a total rip off!!!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_I have received all my parts. Will be installing soon, but I couldn't wait to share the Dash Cover Mod for the Sony LCD. Check it out..
































The Sony LCD has an integrated ir sender for the Sony head phones that I bought... The LCD, DVD Player, video converter components and 120 volt hook up should be installed in the next few weeks... not this weekend (I'm Vegas bound).... More to come.. I'll post on this thread....

Fantastic setup!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (****us)*

The dash cover can be had for $167 from Avalon or $135 from Atlast.
Real shame is that the nav system doesn't have a video output so you could power this screen.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_That is so cool! Is the lid cover motorized, so say like you hit a button and it automatically opens? That would def. be cool beans!
Way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks.. 
Nope the lid has an assisted opening system.. all you have to do is push down on it a little and it opens automatically and vis versa to close it (just simple muscle to close it)...


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The dash cover can be had for $167 from Avalon or $135 from Atlast.
Real shame is that the nav system doesn't have a video output so you could power this screen.

Yes I agree.... I had to jump through a lot of hoops to get all the parts.... I'll list them all with prices, etc when I post the install pics... I bought the blaupunkt ivsc-5501 converter.. took almost as long as the OEM dash cover to get it from Europe... 
VWVotex Member----
I'm off to Vegas... I won't be able to answer any questions for a while.... but i'll check the post and answer them asap....


_Modified by sup44 at 12:14 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

SWEEET! Thats exactly how my wife's Infinit has the Nav system on dash.
Hey Sup...isn't it going to be dangerous watching the Twins on the beer commercial while driving???
Cy


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

sup44....
Why did you wait so long for the Blaupunkt unit to come in from Europe...these guys http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/BLAIVSC5501...have it in stock now for $180.
I initially looked into this product to convert composite to RGB to allow use with our NAV screen...problem is, it converts PAL-only (i.e. 50 Hz) composite to NTSC RGB....not very useful for us in America. 
Roy


_Modified by royeus at 1:05 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (royeus)*

confused. what cost $50K ?


----------



## mmmmm127 (Oct 22, 2003)

I think they are refering to the t'reg PLUS the entertainment stuff as in "mobile" entertainment centre. It's friday, after all. Think I'll start with a cold one, then onto the Pinot Grigio.


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

In Cali, you can't have this screen (assuming its playing a movie or something other than Nav/Radio/etc) in view of the driver.
Not that it stops people... just another thing to consider. You state laws may be the same.


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (mmmmm127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmm127* »_I think they are refering to the t'reg PLUS the entertainment stuff as in "mobile" entertainment centre. It's friday, after all. Think I'll start with a cold one, then onto the Pinot Grigio.

i assume so, after spending 12k on the s4, i expect to see something crazy


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

me likie.
but then i'll no place to hold my big a$$ cell phone and EZ pass.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

this swy I put mine lower, although a very trick location, and can be hidden, its going to be a cop magnet, and when out, looks like its going to blind the driver a bit. How high does the door go above the dash when open Jim?
I'm waiting for the new kenwood 5 inch monitors for my headrests for the kids, we almost cut the headrests when we got news they were coming out.
But will look great dude!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (Leweyb)*

It does come up pretty high but I don't think it blocks the drivers veiw that much. But I would not want to drive with it open. This is the only photo I could find of the box when open:








This is from orttauq and his very nice installation page: http://www.orttauq.com/touareg.htm


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

Can this take video from a laptop to display VAG-COM data?


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (Outrageous)*

Well, after a bit of research, I think the answer is no, at least without a special adapter. And I started to think that there wouldn't be much point anyway. But I do think this would be a good display for a rear mounted video camera. Now if someone could just hook up a camera in the rear foglight position and connect it to pin #7 of the Euro switch...


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_Well, after a bit of research, I think the answer is no, at least without a special adapter. And I started to think that there wouldn't be much point anyway. But I do think this would be a good display for a rear mounted video camera. Now if someone could just hook up a camera in the rear foglight position and connect it to pin #7 of the Euro switch...

that dosent sound like it would be too hard, just acts like a power switch to the camera. I want to add a screen righ there for nav, but i have the parking assist there as well so that means i would ahve to move that light bar.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
That would be one long extension cord!
Actually very nice but it is so high up the cops are sure to bust you if they see it while in motion.

The 120 volt is only for PS2, xbox, laptops, etc.... i am installing an inverter and running the hookup to the rear pop out panels by the cigarette lighter... along with rear a/v in puts... The LCD, DVD, etc all run on 12volt.... When I get back from Vegas I'm going to place it all together and hook it up in to a 12volt source to test, prior to installing it into TRex (I know I'm corney for naming it TRex.. but F... it .. i like the damn thing that much







>>>> I'll post testing pics. next week...
For those asking about the height,,, the lid barely effects my the drivers visuals if at all. I am 6 foot and have the seat pretty low.. my wife would simply have to raise the seat when she drives... I'll measure the distance once installed.....
Thanks for the positive comments...I'll post again once I've tested it with a 12volt source in my basement....


_Modified by sup44 at 6:25 PM 2-7-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_me likie.
but then i'll no place to hold my big a$$ cell phone and EZ pass.

Two questions, you have a big a$$? and how do you get it up on the dashboard?
lol


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Rolling movie theatres*

As I am sitting here reading this thread, there is a story on MSNBC news all about the legality and safety of rolling dvd theatres with dashboard movie screens. Keep your eyes on the road and watch out for smokie!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Rolling movie theatres (trebor)*

Yup! Driver watching TV while driving is banned in 32 states already!
Cy


----------



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

Looked through the installation DIY, looks great! 
But out of curiousity, why do this when you already have a NAV LCD screen in the car??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (inphosys)*

I can think of a couple of reasons;
The video input goes blank when the car is in motion and this isn't solved with s simple clip of the gala wire.
There currently is no simple input video adapter.
Maybe you want to navigate and see video at the same time. (not recommended)
He wants something out of the ordinary.
OK, so it is 4 reasons but the last two are so so.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (sup44)*

Wow
This looks really great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here in germany most cars have the PDC installed. When the lid is closed, can you still see the LED's from PDC? What other adjustments did you have to make to fit it in. I have been looking for something like this for quite a while.
here the monitor looks different, or did you remove the outer frame?
For as many as possibel details I would be very appreciative.
Thx in advance
Best Rgds
Picture of monitor in germany
http://www.digitale-fotografie....html
pdc:
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...d=157



_Modified by Thanandon at 9:43 AM 2-9-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_Wow
This looks really great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here in germany most cars have the PDC installed. When the lid is closed, can you still see the LED's from PDC? What other adjustments did you have to make to fit it in. I have been looking for something like this for quite a while.
here the monitor looks different, or did you remove the outer frame?

Picture of monitor in germany
http://www.digitale-fotografie....html

_Modified by Thanandon at 9:43 AM 2-9-2004_

Quick answer (I'll be more detailed once I get home and install the thing)... The LCD that you show is the same that I bought.. The outer case pops off. I had to cut out the interior of the inner housing of the Dash cover a bit to get the Lid to close all the way and to provide the LCD a ledge to slide back and forth on. I also had to carfully drill holes on either side of the top of the LCD's casing to allow for a pivot screw. I took the plastic bolts (for lack of a better tearm, because they are wierd plastic bolts) out and replaced them with machine screws that bolt to the frame of the Lid. The machine screws rest in the holes I drill in the LCD casing, freely allowing for the back and forth movement. I also drilled a rectangular hole in the bottom of the interior for the LCD wiring. The wiring keeps the LCD from moving Freely when in the up position......(maybe not such a quick answer).. hope this helps.. 
If the monitor was shorter, than i wouldn't of had to cut out the interior of the Dash cover, but because it was the length that it is, It lined up with the pivot bolts pefectly and goes back and forth on the ledge smoothly.. If it where 1/4 inch shorter in length, the install might of been easier... 
Aside from the High Res of the Sony LCD.. one cool thing that got me to buy it was the IR transmitter for the headphone that is built in... I bought 2 of the head phone for the passengers.. found them for $30 each....
For those worried about the driver watching TV while driving... My intention is to provide a source of entertainment to the passengers (including the front passenger seat)...not nessesarilly the driver.. I won't be watching this thing on my way to work each morning..












_Modified by sup44 at 1:19 PM 2-9-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (inphosys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inphosys* »_Looked through the installation DIY, looks great! 
But out of curiousity, why do this when you already have a NAV LCD screen in the car??

All of Spocks answers are on the Money... even #3 but, I would change it to: I would like to see the NAV screen and allow my passengers to continue to watch the other LCD....


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $50K Trex mobile entertainment Center. (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_sup44....
Why did you wait so long for the Blaupunkt unit to come in from Europe...these guys http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/BLAIVSC5501...have it in stock now for $180.
I initially looked into this product to convert composite to RGB to allow use with our NAV screen...problem is, it converts PAL-only (i.e. 50 Hz) composite to NTSC RGB....not very useful for us in America. 
Roy

_Modified by royeus at 1:05 PM 2-6-2004_

Hi Roy-
I originally ordered from Sound Domain and waited over 1 month.. 
They have very poor communication... and did not have it in stock..it was backordered through their vendor..
You got me worried with the PAL comment while i was in Vegas and unable to verify my purchase.... Once I got home I slept..







but then the next day I finally hooked everything up to a 12volt power source and checked things out... Everything works great!!! I tested the RGB output from the blaupunkt to the NAV unit successfully (converts the picture flaulessly, but I do have to adjust the H and V a bit. Looks great, but not as good as it does on the Sony LCD..... Here are the spec printed on the box of the Blaupunkt IVSC-5501








and here is a sample pic of the components before I install them in to Trex....








Thanks for the warrning, but it seems everthing is ok...

_Modified by sup44 at 3:13 PM 2-12-2004_


_Modified by sup44 at 3:15 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## VizStorm (Dec 27, 2003)

how about a little information? Where did you get the new dash console?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (VizStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VizStorm* »_how about a little information? Where did you get the new dash console?

There is a Group Buy on these HERE


----------



## Arn0 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi sup44
I'm interested by this install or similar.
Have you got new pictures of your install and specifications ?
Me, I want all in one:
DVD player 
DVD nav system 
Mp3
Tv tuner
LCD screen on dash, same to you

Thanks Bye









sorry for my bad english







, I'm french


_Modified by Arn0 at 7:39 PM 2-23-2004_


----------



## Arn0 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (Arn0)*

I want to know if you have the Sound system I or II and if it is compatible with aftermarket nav/dvd/mp3 system.
Advice me if I have to choose a sound system I (300w 11 spk) ??
(ps: I want to keep the Delta radio and put screen on the dash, same to you)
Where do you install the players ?
thx bye


_Modified by Arn0 at 7:41 PM 2-23-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Arn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arn0* »_I want to know if you have the Sound system I or II and if it is compatible with aftermarket nav/dvd/mp3 system.
Advice me if I have to choose a sound system I (300w 11 spk) ??
(ps: I want to keep the Delta radio and put screen on the dash, same to you)
Where do you install the players ?
thx bye

_Modified by Arn0 at 7:41 PM 2-23-2004_

I actually did install most of the componants this past Sunday, but I haven't had a chance to post them yet.. My TReg has the NAV 2...I installed the player in the glove box... I'll try and post pics later today...


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Arn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arn0* »_Hi sup44
I'm interested by this install or similar.
Have you got new pictures of your install and specifications ?
Me, I want all in one:
DVD player 
DVD nav system 
Mp3
Tv tuner
LCD screen on dash, same to you

Thanks Bye









sorry for my bad english







, I'm french

_Modified by Arn0 at 7:39 PM 2-23-2004_

It's everything but the DVD NAV systems..I have the NAV2... so i didn't search for a inclusive unit....


----------



## Arn0 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (sup44)*

Ok, thx for your answer,








Look this:
New all in one pioneer player.
http://www.pioneer-eur.com/eur...5-112*
Do you think, i can install it on the dash? (dimensions ok ?) 
It is Possible to switch and use with Delta radio? with sound system 1
++


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Arn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arn0* »_Ok, thx for your answer,








Look this:
New all in one pioneer player.
http://www.pioneer-eur.com/eur...5-112*
Do you think, i can install it on the dash? (dimensions ok ?) 
It is Possible to switch and use with Delta radio? with sound system 1
++









Looks like a complete replacement for the existing radio, not something you can add and still have the existing radio. Price I found is nearly EUR 2400, so it isn't cheap! And it looks like it would block the front vents a bit.








It does look nice although I would prefer the screen be in the unit like the current nav system rather than the pop-out system like this one.

_Modified by spockcat at 4:21 PM 2-23-2004_


_Modified by spockcat at 4:22 PM 2-23-2004_


----------



## Arn0 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*









So, i think the best installtion for me it's:
-screen in dash cover:








sony or pioneer Screen Touch Panel







:








http://www.pioneer-eur.com/eur...5-109

And all in one player : Nav dvd + DVD/MP3/TV........ (Glove box)
same this :
But without screen pop-out system








Doesn't exist today,
My touareg comes in June








maybe new products comes








+


_Modified by Arn0 at 1:02 AM 2-24-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Arn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arn0* »_








So, i think the best installtion for me it's:
-screen in dash cover:
sony or pioneer Screen Touch Panel







:








http://www.pioneer-eur.com/eur...5-109

And all in one player : Nav dvd + DVD/MP3/TV........ (Glove box)
same this :
But without screen pop-out system
Doesn't exist today,
My touareg comes in June








maybe new products comes








+

_Modified by Arn0 at 1:02 AM 2-24-2004_

/verify the dimensions. The sony that I put into the dash cover is the MAX that I could find.... if the Pioneer is any bigger it won't fit with out some more cutting than I have done... 


_Modified by sup44 at 10:51 PM 2-23-2004_


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*DVD and NAV*

I have one of these on order right now and it should be here sometime in the 1st of march this is a new system and you can do a lot of things with.Plus it is a touch screen and is finger print free(so they say.)This is a double din stereo.








http://www.kenwoodusa.com/prod....html


_Modified by Devoman at 4:01 AM 2-24-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Just Pictures For Now....*

I am just going to post the pictures for now.. when I get more time, I'll post details about the install (most difficult part has been clear audio sound..but I finally figured it out...and will post details soon)....
Enjoy. My usual shutterfly web site is down at this time, so you'll have to cut and paste the url to view the pics....
















































_Modified by sup44 at 11:13 PM 2-23-2004_


_Modified by sup44 at 11:20 PM 2-23-2004_


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

Pictures didn't work.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzl)*

You have to open a new window. Then copy paste the link.
I just uploaded them to my site and resized the pictures:


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (zyklon)*

zyklon, Thanks for the help...
Here's a couple more.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

While this is a neat installation, I have to wonder who this is for. The rear seat passengers are too far away to see that little screen. And you can't have this in use while driving for fear a cop might spot it. Afterall, how are you going to explain why you need TWO dash screens; TWO nav systems?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_While this is a neat installation, I have to wonder who this is for. The rear seat passengers are too far away to see that little screen. And you can't have this in use while driving for fear a cop might spot it. Afterall, how are you going to explain why you need TWO dash screens; TWO nav systems? 

Weird.. in the pictures the Sony looks smaller than the Nav unit.. It's not.. it's considerably larger and much easier to see. Has an awesome picture, with Zoom, and Wide settings that ROCK!... I tested watching the LCD from the rear... It is pretty viewable without any leaning or strain. After I install the 120 volt inverter and a/v female connectors in the rear (flush mount by the cigarette lighter).. my first use of the system will be playing Monopoly party during a road trip on March 5th to Killington VT.... I like the original Nav screen but it doesn’t hold a candle to the Sony LCD.... I am going to sell the Blaupunkt RGB to Composite converter I bought and only use the Sony for DVDs, xbox, ps2, etc.... While the wife works the controllers, I feel confident that the Monopoly Party game will be as little of a distraction as finding your position on the NAV unit when lost....
That said... To Each His Own... I am just sharing the info mostly for forum member 's benefit Not Mine...Don't need nor desire the preaching...(not that you gave any Spock,, just pre-empting others)..BTW Spock... you've stated several positive reasons earlier in the thread, in my defense for this install... why the change in opinion?



_Modified by sup44 at 11:12 AM 2-24-2004_


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (sup44)*

I think the install looks good.
Gave me some ideas ...
I am thinking about getting a TV input for the navigation. Then putting this in the overhead compartment:








That way this would output video to the navigation and add mp3/music to my system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_Weird.. in the pictures the Sony looks smaller than the Nav unit.. It's not.. it's considerably larger and much easier to see. 

Are you sure that the screen is really 6.5" wide? Or is the entire assembly 6.5" wide? Crutchfield lists the monitor as 6-1/2"W x 4-1/16"H x 1-3/16"D. 
The Touareg screen is 5.5"W x 3"H.
They really look the same size to me.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Are you sure that the screen is really 6.5" wide? Or is the entire assembly 6.5" wide? Crutchfield lists the monitor as 6-1/2"W x 4-1/16"H x 1-3/16"D. 
The Touareg screen is 5.5"W x 3"H.
They really look the same size to me.

I measured the actual LCD and you where right... The difference is in the display I guess... the Sony has a much higher res, thus giving it a better picture (my opinion) and ability to change it's viewable image.. Check out these pics... the best pic I got from the Nav LCD resembles the Normal view from the Sony LCD, but much more granular...








http://im1.shutterfly.com/proc...00610
























Wide or Full View on The Sony (They seem the same to me)








Zoom View.








Normal (This is the size the NAV unit shows it at best. at least with my equipment).. I originally used component then composite)..








I personally like the wide view the best....
any who.. bottom line is even when sitting in the rear seats I feel my passengers will get a good show.. 



_Modified by sup44 at 9:04 PM 2-24-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (zyklon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyklon* »_I think the install looks good.
Gave me some ideas ...
I am thinking about getting a TV input for the navigation. Then putting this in the overhead compartment:
That way this would output video to the navigation and add mp3/music to my system. 

That thing looks awsome!!! I'd wait for a hack for the Mobile video capabilities... good luck... post picks....


_Modified by sup44 at 9:10 PM 2-24-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Ugly Pics ...*

I forgot to post the install pics.....Crazy stuff..... As you can see, I used the manual bay for the LCD's control unit.... fits nicely...and still opens for maintenance if needed.


----------



## WhtTregg10 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Are you sure that the screen is really 6.5" wide? Or is the entire assembly 6.5" wide? Crutchfield lists the monitor as 6-1/2"W x 4-1/16"H x 1-3/16"D. 
.

6.5" is the measurement diagonally. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (WhtTregg10)*

A real nit-pick, but this jumped out at me when looking at your photos. Too bad the Sony screen doesn't have a black, or dark gray frame. In the pics, at least, the white frame just looks out of place.
Other than that really picky nag, this looks like a superb install! Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_A real nit-pick, but this jumped out at me when looking at your photos. Too bad the Sony screen doesn't have a black, or dark gray frame. In the pics, at least, the white frame just looks out of place.
Other than that really picky nag, this looks like a superb install! Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's silver.. not white... the pic may be affected by the flash... thanks for the 
compliment...










_Modified by sup44 at 3:27 PM 2-25-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_While this is a neat installation, I have to wonder who this is for. The rear seat passengers are too far away to see that little screen. 

Had a couple passengers yesterday state they had zero problems watching the Sony LCD from the rear.... 5'5" and 5'9" tall and I sat back there as well (I'm 6')... We can see the screen with out any problems or leaning.... Loving it so far.. but the real test will be the 6hr road trip to VT today.. ( I hope the wife doesn’t fight about who has to drive







....
If anyone is waiting for install specs i apologies.. I haven't gotten the time to gather all the data and post it.. If you have specific questions, pls feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (sup44)*

Very Nice. Now someone has to come up with a similar setup for a radar detector, so that if you get pulled over you can quickly lower the hatch cover and don't have to fumble like a shady character and put the officer on edge because of all the shuffling. I think I'll make a new post about this. Its great to see so much enthusiasm, knowledge and pursuit of happiness as it realtes to the TREG. And the open sharing of this info makes this forum a pleasure.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Silver Fox)*

I think I'm going to tint the rear windows so you cann' t make out the LCD from outside.. that should take care of any wondering eyes.. unless they creap up on the sides..then I switch the LCD to the video 2 input which displays a Nav screen (Nav screen CD still in development stage.. thanks for the compliment..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

Please let us know how much the ticket is for "video device in view of driver" when you get your first one.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

no problem... will do... Check out the Infinity line of NAV units.. they are factory installed in that position... I don't forsee a problem, but will be sure to update the vortexers upon my capture










_Modified by sup44 at 12:07 PM 3-4-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_will be sure to update the vortexers upon my capture









_Modified by sup44 at 12:07 PM 3-4-2004_

Do they have internet in holding cells now?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The snowboarding trip to VT in TRex was a great and timeless experience. While driving I decided to only play movies for my passenger that I have already seen, thus not making my self to enthralled with the program. I found that I glanced at the LCD just a bit more than I do at my own rear view mirror. The 4 people I was hauling remarked it made the 6hr trip seem like nothing... 
In addition to the fun had when driving,,,, while waiting an hour or so for a table on Sunday for brunch... a couple of us enjoyed the PS2 SSX Tricky snowboarding game .... (a little warm up before we hit the slops for a half day of action)... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So far no arrests here and defiantly no regrets..


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_Very Nice. Now someone has to come up with a similar setup for a radar detector, so that if you get pulled over you can quickly lower the hatch cover and don't have to fumble like a shady character and put the officer on edge because of all the shuffling. I think I'll make a new post about this. Its great to see so much enthusiasm, knowledge and pursuit of happiness as it realtes to the TREG. And the open sharing of this info makes this forum a pleasure.









Look here... Its not for the Touareg but if you have a real radar detector like the Escort Passport (you really do pay for what you get), then you can rig it to do this...
http://tunertricks.com/radar.html


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Ugly Pics ... (sup44)*

Bumping because I have recieved a few IMs about the lid/lcd mechanics. I also have made an adjustment to the Lid after unsuccessfully trying to motorize it.
I added a motor with a gear in place of the resistance gear, but the motor proved to be too weak. I discovered a couple things while attempting the project. There is a gear on each side of the mechanism that is used to supply resistance to the springs when the Lid is being opened. There is also a locking mechanism on each side (not a new discovery). I removed the resistance gear on the left side along with one of the locking mechanisms to allow the Lid to raise the LCD by it self when initiated. Here are some pics. I am testing this and if I am satified, I will not motorize it. The only thing I can think of that may not be desireable, is if the Lid rests askew due to the one locking mechinism being removed.
























1st caption-
It reads. Removable Gear (resistance gear). Gear is to apply resistance to opeing spring mechanism. When you remove this, the lid opens faster and with more power. One on each side.
2nd caption-
Lid locking mechanism. Each side has this piece.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Ugly Pics ... (sup44)*

I just wanted to say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the installation and pics... It would be impossible for me to do something like that, taking apart so many pieces... and getting to mount them correctly and making everything work again!!!!!!!!!! It is for you and the rest of the Vortexers that pioneer modifications to our Touaregs that we all enjoy so much this forum.
THANKS!! for sharing!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ugly Pics ... (sup44)*

I have to say... those "in progress" shots scare the hell out of me. If I'd walked up and seen my baby under the knife like that I might even cry.
But...
As *Ali G* would say: dat is one amazin touareg. evun if it checks a little overboard, yous ave to respect a geeza who can do all dat to is auto and do it right. e's a true pionea! 
PS. If you haven't yet discovered HBO's newest water cooler show, you have to. The promos didn't appeal to me, but now I am completely hooked, as are many of my friends. I almost passed out from laughing when I "On Demanded" four episodes in a row. We love the "tranzlata" on the site.
Hey, speaking of which, sup44, when are you gonna sport *On-Demand Digital Cable *in your Touareg?????







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

